# Tyre dressing



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

What's the best prouduct to use to make them look good as new?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Megs Endurance Tyre Gel.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been using AS Tyre dressing for ages and then last weekend I found a bottle of Meg's endurance high gloss in the back of the garage unopened god knows when i bought it , It's superb , well I like it anyway so the AS one is now my reserve tyre dressing


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

If that's your White car in the avatar, I would be careful of using Megs because despite applying it using many different methods and advice from here, It always slings. 

The one that I use is Swissvax Pneu. It gives quite a nice finish and lasts about a week, applied with a brush.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

I kid you not turtle wax platinum revitalising tyre dressing is the best I've used.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Megs Endurance Tyre Gel.


+1. Apply it carefully - no sling.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Carpro Pearl for me


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

Dodo Juice Tyromania is very good,gives a very nice new look tyre finish and it even beads water off as it's like a wax plus good on trims too.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Zaino Z16 current fave.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I caved in and got a bottle of Megs endurance, so far, so good. 
If you want matt finish, Z16 is great, as is SV pneu, and AG instant tyre dressing. 

Make sure you give them a good clean with degreaser and a scrubbing brush! Prep is more important than what you coat them with!


----------



## suhailvirmani (May 22, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle, very glossy like it & just like type r says prep is the key to make it last longer


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 on the the Zaino Z16
+1 also on the AS Highstyle

Both very good tyre dressings IMO


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Another for Megs here - only need to apply it every few washes rather than every wash. 
It's also one of the best smelling things I have ever smelt! 

Although wasnt happy to find the bottle had leaked in my boot recently, the smell was epic.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I used AF Gloss for the first time the other day, well impressed :thumb:


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought some Meguire's Endurance Tyre Gel as well.

A small amount on a piece of spronge as an applicator really does go along way.

It clings well and really lasts much longer than other tyre shine products i've used before.

Well recommended.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Another vote for Megs


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

BigLeeM said:


> Dodo Juice Tyromania is very good,gives a very nice new look tyre finish and it even beads water off as it's like a wax plus good on trims too.


I am yet to try this stuff, wonder how it compares to megs endurace.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

+1 for Megs! I leave it on for a couple of hours and then wipe then a rag round to remove the excess and bingo no sling!!


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

another megs fan here love the stuff


----------



## Axel1966 (Sep 10, 2009)

The tire dressing I ever tested is the BlackMagic Titanium Matte Tyre Finish.
An amazing result : a great protection, no sling and lasts up to 8 weeks.
The review on Autopia :

And the brand product page :
http://www.blackmagicshine.com/titanium-matte-tire-finish.php
IMO, Z16, Meguiar's Endurance (purple), Autoglym and more are far behind.
A video :




I get mine on ebay.com


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

3M tyre restorer, moved from megs endurance! :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I have just bought some Megs Endurance Tyre Gel and it seems really good so far


Brian


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chemical guys vrp dressall, very, very underrated imo..


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Did you miss a bit on that wheel kev or is it the light?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Depends what mood I'm in.

Matte - Zaino Z16
Glossy - Meg's Endurance Gel

Both are stupidly long lasting and are well priced.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

dubber said:


> I am yet to try this stuff, wonder how it compares to megs endurace.


If it's a gloss rim your after then nothing beat's meguiars endurance, the dodo tyreama's good but leaves a matt effect finnish.

Basically the 2 cannot be compared!...


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

use the chemical guys extreme liquid shine at present, not as greasy as the megs endurance but just applied last night so testing its durability.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

tuf shine 

so far so good

no messy no oily ,,awesome 
but to get high glossy finish I applied 7layers and still not amazing result 
but if last forever ,,,be nice


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

shoe polish.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have used today for the first time Valetpro Dionysus Tyre Dressing, goes on nice, dries with a semi gloss finish and quickly and promises quite a long life if the tyres are cleaned propaply first which I have done so we will see how it goes. I have noticed that no one on here has mentioned it, why?


----------



## Phoenix69 (Oct 3, 2011)

I use Chemical Guys new Look Trim Gel. Has a lot less sling than the megs endurance and its just as glossy. 

As always though its best applied to fully dry + clean tyres. Also helps if you can apply it 24hrs before you take the car out... 

I'd never go back to the megs stuff now.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Espuma RD50


----------

